# What is your favorite moment in Whitewater History?



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

1st D of the grand has got to be up there.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I'd say it's in tandem kayaking.

YouTube - WORLD RECORD TANDEM KAYAK WATERFALL DESCENT


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

bobbuilds said:


> I'd say it's in tandem kayaking.
> 
> YouTube - WORLD RECORD TANDEM KAYAK WATERFALL DESCENT


I hate to be overly uncreative, but...

I second that motion.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The birth of joe keck


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Powell's expedition down the Green/Colorado.


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

No contest. The greatest moment in whitewater history is the first day I ever got to paddle a kayak. It was on the Casselman River in PA at the age of 9 way back in June of 1971. Back when the point was to miss the rocks entirely. Picture this: Jeans, t-shirt, canvas sneakers, horsecollar lifejacket (they called them lifejackets back then), Cooper hockey helmet, cotton and rubber sprayskirt, old school wood paddle, homemade 13 foot fiberglass boat (with painters), and one very psyched kid. Hooked for life.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 1, 2005)

Walt Blackadar's solo first descent of Turnback Canyon on the Alsek.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Tyler Bradt and Palouse Falls. Greatest kayaking moment in history.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*American Sportsman episodes*

I think it really got going with Perception's Mirage and Dancer designs (the Hollowform was the first plastic, but Perception had superior designs). Nonetheless, it all began earlier in glass boats. The real moment may have been the televised episodes on The American Sportsman of Blackadar in AK, Cully Erdman in Cross Mtn (14,000 cfs?), Kevin Padden and Matt Gaines running Barrel Springs at 19,000, Paris, Lesser, Wasson and ? running the North Fork of the Payette at 5000. The rest of us were doing radical stuff too, but they were going huge and set the bar high. Those accomplishments are arguably still some of the greatest highlights in the history of kayaking.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

The invention of BEER!


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Pretty much every time I slide into the fluid nirvana of an isolated river.

To me, anyway.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

hkydef said:


> No contest. The greatest moment in whitewater history is the first day I ever got to paddle a kayak. It was on the Casselman River in PA at the age of 9 way back in June of 1971. Back when the point was to miss the rocks entirely. Picture this: Jeans, t-shirt, canvas sneakers, horsecollar lifejacket (they called them lifejackets back then), Cooper hockey helmet, cotton and rubber sprayskirt, old school wood paddle, homemade 13 foot fiberglass boat (with painters), and one very psyched kid. Hooked for life.


This is awesome!


----------



## mongrelboater (May 3, 2006)

Not documented, but my vote goes to the first native american to successfully roll a kayak. That opened the way for all whitewater advancements since then.


----------



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Eskimo rolling a packraft*

for me as a packrafter, when Tim Johnson rolled his packraft in an icy Alaskan creek in October this year -- now that was history right there, a moment when things for a style of boating qualitatively changed


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Blackadar's solo of Turnback. And Powell's descent of the Grand. And a whole bunch of others.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd have to say the days when the Disco, Mr. Clean, and other similar playboats came out. I remember playboats changing from the Dagger RPM to the Redline to the Vengence, or the Wavesport Kinetic to the Stubby to the EZ seemingly overnight! With some of the most radical designs of Savage and Riot... those were the days that I remember being the most exciting. Tricks changing from the ender to the cartwheel/splitwheel/wavewheel to the loop... the sport seemed to progress so fast, it was hard to keep up. 

I just miss how excited everyone was at that time! The "pro" scene was finally getting more recognition, instead of the vanishing rodeos of today... I do love the creeking scene of today, but, damnit, I miss the fun of rodeo days!!!


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

I second the birth of Joe keck; the savor of all mank boaters.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm...well, my (new) fav. is an account of a first descent on a tributary of the Amazon. My previous was Powell's expedition....goes without saying how HUGE it was, historically speaking for the evolution of whitewater pursuits. But I just finished a book that retells the story of a first D. in the amazonian jungle with less provisions, longer expedition, and danger. It's amazing to me that it's not more well known.

Theodore Roosevelt.....I just think it's so damn cool that an ex-president accomplished this (considering the type of people elected to office these days). 

The man traveled through S. America for six months...it took them 2.5 months hiking through the jungle just to reach the headwaters of this particular river (The River of Doubt, renamed Rio Roosevelt after the expedition). They descended the uncharted river in old dugout canoe's and were on the water for 2 months. All told, Roosevelt and his expedition spent 4.5 months in the Jungle....which in my opinion poses greater threats than the desert. Sounds like there was some significant whitewater to navigate....MANY portages, waterfalls, etc....in friggen dugout canoe's!! It's a remarkable feat.

Very highly recommended read......if you're into first D's in uncharted territory.

The River of Doubt.


----------



## TheCanyonWren (Aug 22, 2009)

first "clean" run at Shcooner Falls.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree with Ken V, and would also include those first trips into the Stikine by Lesser/McDougall/Ammons/Wasson & Co with those key events Ken mentioned that helped boost the transformation of whitewater boating into hyperdrive. I'll cite Doug Ammon's write-up as Exhibit A for justification - great reading! I remember watching that American Sportsman episode with Lesser in the chopper flying down the Stikine canyon. He looked like he was about to wet himself at one point.

Powell's exploration of the Colorado was then - and remains now - an amazing chronicle. It stands on its own in the grander context of exploration, versus in the more narrow context of whitewater boating. It certainly has inspired and will continue to inspire whitewater boaters, but IMHO, I don't think it has been as transformational to whitewater boating as the introduction of rotomolded boats and some of these early, big, crazy runs in them.


----------



## Brian VN (Mar 26, 2009)

All the waterfalls and 1st decents are great, but where would the class IV and V rafting be without the invention of the self-bailing raft, in a bail bucket.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

When boaters started acting "gangster" and calling themselves "hooliganz". I still howl everytime I see this adolescent bravado on the river.


----------



## nathanfey (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Kent,
I'll put my vote in for the first float trips thru the spectacular canyons of the Yampa and Green Rivers. In the 1940s and 1950s when conservationists first started getting people on these rivers in opposition to Echo Park Dam, river running became a prestigious mainstream activity and paddlers started taking action to help save rivers.

Then again, maybe Deliverance should get my vote. 

Cheers

T


kentford said:


> What is your favorite moment in Whitewater History? The invention of squirt boating? Plastic boats? Canoe tricks? The first waterfalls? Kayaks arriving from Europe?
> 
> Best answer by Monday Dec 21st wins a copy of "The Call of the River DVD" in time for Christmas. I am the final judge, unless someone wants to run a more formal poll!
> 
> Check out a preview of the new historical documentary "Call of the River" at Performance Video (then put it on your Christmas list!)


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

My favorite moment in boating history is the first FIBARK race in 1949. As the story goes, the idea for the race was hatched over drinks when two guys wagered on who could be first to run the arkansas river from salida to canon city. Interest in the wager grew and eventually resulted in a race. The race was June 19, 1949, which according to the USGS was the day the Arkansas peaked that year with a flow of 5530 cfs at parkdale. After looking at the swollen river running high from a huge rocky mountain snowpack, many considered the race "an invitation to death". 23 people entered the race, but only two swiss kayakers crossed the finish line. The Fibark race has continued since then and is the oldest downriver race in the US. The FIBARK race was one of the first glimpses of kayaks in the US, and the race was instrumental in the getting the fledgling sport of kayaking started in the US.

Since that defining moment, kayakers across the globe have explored new rivers, run bigger and bigger rapids, and as always have egged each other on after many beers around the campfire to go even bigger.


----------



## stb (Mar 11, 2007)

gotta agree with a few others here. Turnback and Palouse take it. Both of these descent's are/were so far ahead of what anyone else has/was doing. Truly unbelievable.


----------



## kayaker2010 (Sep 13, 2009)

mongrelboater said:


> Not documented, but my vote goes to the first native american to successfully roll a kayak. That opened the way for all whitewater advancements since then.


hell yeah!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Tough question. Powell is my pick.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I think when Jim Stolquist started makin dry tops with latex gaskets... A great innovation and changed the game forever. 

Also if the legislature does what they should this spring - the biggest moment for colorado anyway - is still to come.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Lame post above on my behalf. Sorry. Feeling a bit surly at that point. I can't forget my youth and my own bravado. Actually, I should be giving props to those out there who are getting it done. Good on ya.

My real one has to be Powell. Ancient gear. Unknown river. A huge line through a blank spot on the map.


----------



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

*Great List- last chance to win*

Wow! Great list so far everyone.  IF you want to see it brought to life: Early Canyon trips by Kirschbaum, Lesser rotomolding boats, Jesse Whitemore/ Snyder inventing squirt boating, Martin Begun Summer 1973, Fibark in the 50's, big air enders, Walt Blackadar... it is all brought to life with archival footage in "The Call of the River". But surely we are missing some other great moments. 

By the way, I totally love the more personal moments in whitewater history as well! 

One answer will be chosen at random, Saturday noon. Winner gets a copy of "The Call of the River DVD" in time for Christmas. 

Check out a preview of the new historical documentary "Call of the River" at Specials on Sale through December! Hone your skills... learn from the best! | Performance Video (then put it on your Christmas list!)


----------



## Blairsam (Feb 1, 2009)

When the women in this sport showed how to finesse the rapids, waves and falls they brought true beauty to the sport.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

The Best in river history is when you are running any river with your old man, and you see some crazy line down the next drop and say. "hey dad, lets see if we can do this line," and your dads response is," oh, ya im not feeling to good today and my back hurts and i'll do it another time." That moment, the moment you realize that you are better than your dad, and you can shove it in his face for all eternity. Thats the best moment.(Has yet to happen to me but i can't wait)


----------



## lito (Dec 1, 2007)

Personal fave being taking my 68 y.o. mom down the grand for both of our first times. She put my name on "the list" when I was just a teen and we didn't even live next to a river or have any whitewater experience. It was just a "life-lister" and she wanted to get it done.


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's fair to enter twice, but here goes. My daughter used to sit on the rock at the "ender spot" on the Poudre a few times back in the early 90's while I did front and back enders for an hour or two. She was 7 or 8 years old. She'd have coloring books, toys, snacks, and music to keep herself busy. Every once in a while she'd give me the ol' thumbs up or thumbs down rating my performance. Then she'd get bored and we'd head home.

Years later (she was about 20 yrs. old) I rented a ducky for her and taught her some stuff about how to get down the river safely. The Poudre was running about 1.75 or so. We boated for two days on easier sections above Poudre Park and from Red House down to Bridges take-out. i taught her how to surf a ducky by keeping her weight forward in the boat. When we got to the ender spot, I asked her if she'd like to try to ender the ducky. She was a bit nervous, but said she was game. I coached her up a bit about sitting forward in the boat, paddling strong into the hole, and ruddering on the left side. Her first attempt, was, as it should have been, a bit tentative. I was proud for her even trying. Her second attempt, she got turned sideways and high-sided out. She remembered her raft training. Dad's getting prouder. Third time? Flipped it and swam. She held onto her paddle and the boat and swam herself into the eddy. "That wasn't bad at all Dad! I'm going again." After a couple more attempts, she nailed the ender. Completely vertical in a ducky. She paddles back into the eddy, and exclaims "I know why you came up here and put me on the rocks!" That's my all time favorite whitewater moment with my daughter. 

A short time later, the river ranger and a guy in a cataraft came by and chatted us up a bit. Amanda heads back into the hole and nails another ender. Jaws were dropping. The ranger says something to the effect of "I don't think I've ever seen a ducky ender on purpose before". 

So there it is. Now I have to choose. My first time in a kayak a long time ago or the all out pride I felt when my daughter got to experience the joy I've been having for more than 35 years. These memories never fail to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

*We have a winner*

Post #17 is the winner. Congratulations mhelm. Contact me at performancevideo.com for your copy!

If you want to see it brought to life: the Fibark races of 1950's, Grumman canoes, squirt turns, Lugbill, rotomolding boats, Jesse Whitemore, Jim Snyder, Kirschbaums early runs of the Grand, Martin Begun Summer 1973, McEwans Bronze, big air enders, Walt Blackadar... it is all brought to life with archival footage in "The Call of the River". Plus many other great moments, so check out the DVD today!

This was a random choice:My wife chose 1 her mom, chose 7, hence post #17. Thanks everyone, very entertaining for all!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

That's retarded. Your mother in law got to decide? So many good stories here and you picked the one about boat designs? How about a bonus video to the guy who posted the tandem kayak video? That was bad ass. It's like 2-man luge, but more exciting!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Hay, I wanted to get in on this but I opened up a new case of JD and guess I took too long deciding which bottle to pick.


----------



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

"One answer will be chosen at random"

I thought all the answers were valid, so opted to pick a random winner. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Mmcquillen said:


> The Best in river history is when you are running any river with your old man, and you see some crazy line down the next drop and say. "hey dad, lets see if we can do this line," and your dads response is," oh, ya im not feeling to good today and my back hurts and i'll do it another time." That moment, the moment you realize that you are better than your dad, and you can shove it in his face for all eternity. Thats the best moment.(Has yet to happen to me but i can't wait)


I haven't heard that either...my dad still probably has bigger balls than I do in a raft (he doesn't kayak).......but I don't think I'd be remotely happy if that moment ever happened.....especially if it was because his back hurt and his older bones weren't up for it. I have too much respect for my dad for instilling within me the love for rivers to EVER disrespect his abilities.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

That's lazy. Maybe I'll let my mother in law decide my next river trip....

weak


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

P.S. I hate these promotional posts. If you want to sell something post it in the classified section. Don't act like we're all idiots and will fall for your half-assed attempts to get us into your topic to sell a video. We're broke boaters. If you have free drugs or a permit we're in, otherwise have a fair contest or shut the truck up.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Mmcquillen said:


> The Best in river history is when you are running any river with your old man, and you see some crazy line down the next drop and say. "hey dad, lets see if we can do this line," and your dads response is," oh, ya im not feeling to good today and my back hurts and i'll do it another time." That moment, the moment you realize that you are better than your dad, and you can shove it in his face for all eternity. Thats the best moment.(Has yet to happen to me but i can't wait)


From a dad's point of view, it can't get much better than watching your son or daughter take it beyond what you can. I think you always want your kids to have it better than you.

As far as epic whitewater feats, Buzz Holstrom did some pretty epic stuff before he gave it up.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

GoodTimes said:


> I haven't heard that either...my dad still probably has bigger balls than I do in a raft (he doesn't kayak).......but I don't think I'd be remotely happy if that moment ever happened.....especially if it was because his back hurt and his older bones weren't up for it. I have too much respect for my dad for instilling within me the love for rivers to EVER disrespect his abilities.


I'd say your dad raised a great son.


----------



## racered47 (Dec 18, 2009)

the paddle


----------

